# Training sources and offline/online workflow



## alaios (May 28, 2018)

Good morning all from Europe.
Few years ago when I was working with lightroom, between my laptop and my computer, I would export libraries to the laptop and then import them back to computer.
I was not very happy with this process, and most probably my fault, but I would find myself easily having then collections with some "mistakes".

Now my future plans are quite different, I will be at home at night with very good connections (wifi) and then at the road with weak and slow LTE connections (But good enough for syncing stars and some edits). I was wondering how the lightroom cc can be better incorporated so I can see at my laptop either on the browser (online) or either as offline libraries that I can then later on just sync, instead of copying files.

Can someone help me and suggest me some training resources learning in that direction?
I would like to thank you for your reply.
Alex


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 28, 2018)

Are you using CC or Classic on your desktop computer Alex?


----------



## alaios (May 29, 2018)

if I tell you that since 3 years that I started with lightroom, I just press the window button, I type lightroom and press enter, will you laugh?
I will check at home...it looks like I have lost some episodes.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 29, 2018)

I promise not to laugh, I'd just blame Adobe for silly naming. But if you've been using it for 3 years, and it looks pretty much like it always has done, then you're probably using Lightroom CC 2015 or Lightroom Classic. You can double check under Help menu > System Info.


----------



## alaios (May 30, 2018)

Yes that is. I still use the typcial lightroom. Files are stored at my disks and not uploaded to the cloud. For my workflow I do not see the reason to upload to cloud at all.

What I am looking then is how to utilize lightroom classic and have some sort of online and offline workflow. Rating images for example. and working in such a way that transferring physical files it is not needed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 30, 2018)

If you don't want to transfer physical files and you want to use multiple computers, then you are going to need some kind of cloud. 

Assuming you have an Adobe subscription, you can enable sync in Lightroom Classic to upload small versions of specific photos to the cloud. You could then install Lightroom CC (the new cloudy one) on your laptop and use that for star rating photos while you're away. Those star ratings would sync back to LR Classic via the cloud.

You still mark yourself as a beginner, so I'd have to throw into the mix - do you need all of the complications and features of Lightroom Classic, or would the feature set of the entirely-cloud version be enough for you? The reason I ask is Lightroom Classic is kind of a distant cousin of the multi-computer cloud workflow, and sticking to a Lightroom CC (cloud one) only makes for a simpler life!


----------



## alaios (May 31, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If you don't want to transfer physical files and you want to use multiple computers, then you are going to need some kind of cloud.
> 
> Assuming you have an Adobe subscription, you can enable sync in Lightroom Classic to upload small versions of specific photos to the cloud. You could then install Lightroom CC (the new cloudy one) on your laptop and use that for star rating photos while you're away. Those star ratings would sync back to LR Classic via the cloud.
> 
> You still mark yourself as a beginner, so I'd have to throw into the mix - do you need all of the complications and features of Lightroom Classic, or would the feature set of the entirely-cloud version be enough for you? The reason I ask is Lightroom Classic is kind of a distant cousin of the multi-computer cloud workflow, and sticking to a Lightroom CC (cloud one) only makes for a simpler life!




Very great tip. Use Lightroom Classic and then at the laptop the Lightroom CC to access those online and rate them. How I should upload to have a reasonably large preview for checking sharpness?(any resources would be beneficial here)


 Yes I use all the advanced settings of lightroom. I need to change the beginner from my status.

Thanks again
Alex


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 1, 2018)

alaios said:


> How I should upload to have a reasonably large preview for checking sharpness?(any resources would be beneficial here)


Classic will upload smart previews, which are 2560px along the longest edge. It should be enough to judge sharpness. If you need to upload originals to the cloud, you'd need Lightroom CC installed, and more cloud space. There's a bunch of stuff that you'll need to be aware of if you're trying to use Classic and CC together, as they're not designed to work together perfectly, but I've detailed them all in the Cloud Sync chapter of my LR Classic book.


----------



## alaios (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks  a lot I am uploading now. Last question will be if I can somehow the shared online catalogues can be shared with clients for saying an opinion.
For example rating with stars. Right now for me and my clients I only see the like button.
Alex


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 2, 2018)

Clients will only be able to "like" and comment, but they do have a public gallery link you can share with them.


----------

